# NZXT Kraken X62 Verkabelung



## Kolonka (19. April 2017)

Hallo, 
ich bekomme ein Maximus IX Hero und möchte für meine neue Kraken X62 möglichst wenig Software nutzen und viel vom Mainboard steuern lassen. Ich habe dafür ein paar Fragen. Falls jemand eine x62 hat, kann er mir bitte die Fragen beantworten? 

-1 wenn ich in CAM eine Beleuchtung auswähle, bleibt die dann erhalten, auch wenn CAM geschlossen wird / der USB Stecker ausgestreckt wird / und der PC danach neugestartet wird? genauso die Einstellungen von Lüfter und Pumpe (sprich zb Pumpe auf 60% und Lüfter im SILENT Mode nach Wassertemperatur? (kann man cam und USB header also nach dem einrichten weglassen?) 

-2 lässt sich die Wassertemperatur auch irgendwie im BIOS auslesen? (damit man die Lüfter dann direkt am Mainboard anschließen kann und tdm nach Wassertemperatur steuern kann) 

-3 wofür braucht man den sata Anschluss? Was funktioniert, wenn man nur den 4pol anschließt? Beleuchtung? Pumpe? 

-4 lässt sich die Pumpe komplett mit dem 4pol per PWM steuern ohne USB Header?  

Gruß


----------



## IamStarry (20. April 2017)

Grüß dich,

um es kurz zu machen, du brauchst die Cam Software damit deine Krakenkühlung ordentlich funktioniert, gerade was die Beleuchtungs- und Pumpensteuerung betrifft.
Wenn die Software nicht im Hintergrund läuft, bleibt die Beleuchtung der Pumpe aus und sie läuft im lautlos Modus.

Du kannst in der Cam Software deine eigenen Lüfterkurven erstellen, auch nach Kühlwassertemperatur. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir 4 Pin PWM Lüfter kaufen und diese gebündelt an ein Lüfterhub anschließen. Vielleicht hast du sogar einen am Gehäuse? Ich denke du verbaust mehr als 3 Lüfter, wenn du diese direkt ans Board stecken möchtest, dann hast du doch auf der Vorderseite ein großes Kabelwirrwar.

Im Bios kannst du die Wassertemperatur der Krakenkühlung nicht auslesen. Das würde nur gehen, wenn du einen Temperatursensor direkt mit dem speziellen Steckplatz am Board verbindest. Dort kannst du die Lüfter auch nicht nach Wassertemperatur regeln, sondern nur nach CPU-Temperatur über PWM oder DC.

Der Sataanschluß ist für die Stromversorgung und wird unbedingt benötigt. Du mußt alle Kabel anschließen damit diese Wasserkühlung funktioniert.

Die Cam Software ist ganz gut aber nicht perfekt, zum Teil auch verbuggt, ich kann sie z.B. nicht minimiert starten, dann öffnet sich das Programm einfach nicht. Auf der anderen Seite ist sie schön übersichtlich und man kann sämtliche Sachen auslesen.

Warum möchtest du eigentlich die ganzen Kabel ablassen?


----------



## Guffelgustav (20. April 2017)

Hey,
ich besitze selbst die Kraken x62 und kann dir Folgendes sagen:

-1 : Wenn du den USB ziehst, gehen alle Einstellungen verloren. In der Regel sind sie selbst dann weg, wenn du die Kraken wieder an den Header steckst. Das Kabel muss somit gesteckt bleiben und man benötigt CAM auch, weil...

-2: Die Wassertemp. kannst, soweit ich weiß, du nur in CAM auslesen. Somit macht es auch keinen Sinn, die Lüfter am MB anzuschließen, weil man die ja gekoppelt zur Wassertemp laufen lässt. Alles andere macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn.

-3+4: Der SATA ist der Stromanschluss der Kraken. Der Anschluss der Kraken selbst ist ein 3-Pol und kein 4-Pol, welcher am anderen Ende eine Daisychain mit 4 Anschlüssen hat, da kommen die Lüfter dran. Hiervon ist ein Anschluss ein 4-Pol, die restlichen 3 Anschlüsse sind 3-Pol. Die Kraken zieht sich vom 4-Pol, die RPM des Lüfters und gleicht darüber die weiteren angeschlossenen Lüfter an - das habe ich so gelesen gehabt. Jedenfalls muss immer einer der Fans auf dem 4-Pol der Daisychain gesteckt sein.
Schließt man also nur den 4-Pol an, bekommt die Kraken 1. keinen Strom und 2. hätte diese, selbst wenn, keine Lüfter zum ansteuern, wodurch das Kabel komplett unnötig ist.

Soweit ich weiß, kann man die Kraken also nicht ohne CAM ansteuern oder kontrollieren.
Wobei die Software garnicht so schlimm ist, solange man "nur" eine Kraken besitzt.
Mit Hue+ wird es schon durchaus kurioser 

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen. Falls du noch mehr Fragen hast, ruhig her und ich helfe sofern ich kann 

EDIT: Jetzt war einer schneller, hätte ich mir die Kippe doch noch verkniffen^^


----------



## Kolonka (20. April 2017)

Hallo, 
dankedanke. 
Ich würde die CAM Software gerne aus lassen. Wie das so ist mit Software, hat sie immer irgendwo Bugs. nervig ist es auch weil ich Logitech Software für die Tastatur, CAM für den Kühler und wahrscheinlich auch irgendein Asus Zeug vom Mainboard im Hintergrund laufen haben muss, damit alles klappt. glücklicherweise speichert meine maus ihre Einstellungen, sodass das nicht auch dazu kommt und meine Soundkarte mit eigenem Treiber kommt auch weg. 
trotzdem wäre es cool, wenn sie die Kraken so bauen haben würden, dass sie nach dem einstellen auch ohne CAM auskommen würde


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

Die CAM Software ist meiner Meinung nach eine einzige Katastrophe. Schlicht nicht zu empfehlen, weil doch immer mal wieder Bugs.
Dazu kommt. dass du dich bei NZXT regisitreren musst um sie nutzen zu können. Was ist für eine Frechheit halte.
Wieso muss ich mich registrieren lassen? Für was? Weil die Einstellungen der CAM Software in der Cloud gespeichert werden und nicht auf der lokalen Festplatte?

Die Maus speichert die Einstellungen, weil sie einen internen Flash Speicher hat. Das ist der Vorteil. 

Die Frage ist nun: 
Willst du den Kraken wirklich nutzen? Wieso willst du ihn nutzen? Wegen der LED Effekte?
Dann musst du dich mit der Software arrangieren, anders geht es nicht.
Oder du nimmst einen anderen Wasserkasten, der einerseits den Registrierzwang nicht hat oder eben keine LEDs nutzt, dafür dann auch keine Software braucht.


----------



## Kolonka (20. April 2017)

Ich finde dass die x62 verdammt gut aussieht mit den LED. Das man sich registrieren muss sehe ich nicht so als Problem. Eher die Bugs und potentiellen Bugs sind das Problem. Vor nem Monat wurde ein memory leak gemeldet. Wenn eine Software im Hintergrund, dann so, dass ich es nicht merke. 

Wie sieht es denn bei der Verkabelung und Software beim h115i aus? Die h115i wäre eigentlich meine einzige Alternative wegen der Garantie, guten Bewertungen und der gleichen kühlleistung. Muss Corsair Link im Hintergrund laufen? Kann ich die Pumpe direkt ans MB stecken und da steuern, sowie die Lüfter direkt ans MB? Bleiben die LED Einstellungen (und pumpengeschwindigkeit, falls sie nicht über den 3/4pin steuerbar ist)  erhalten, wenn ich sie einmal einstelle und dann Corsair Link schließe? Auch wenn der pc dann  neugestartet wird? 

muss den das Asus Programm im Hintergrund laufen damit aura sync beim maximus ix hero funktioniert? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## IamStarry (20. April 2017)

Corsair Link muss auch im Hintergrund laufen und auch alle Kabel müssen angeschlossen werden, ist genau wie bei der Cam Software. Du kannst die Pumpe nicht ohne spezielle Software des Herstellers steuern.

Asus Aura muß nicht im Hintergrund laufen, die Einstellungen für die Beleuchtungen werden gespeichert. Außer bei den ersten Boards mit dieser Funktion, da musste man ein Bios Update machen, denn nach jedem Ausschalten waren die getätigten Einstellungen verschwunden.


----------



## Kolonka (20. April 2017)

hi,

da das x62 noch 3 wochen nicht lieferbar ist und ich keine lust auf programme im hintergrund habe, lassen wir das leider doch mal mit aio 
schön, dass wenigstens das mainboard mitspielt 
da ich also wieder geld über habe, kann ich mich ja meine aktuelle so hinkriegen, dass sie mir passt.

- neuer Thread da das nicht hierein passt: WaKü Upgrade


----------



## norse (20. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst einen anderen Wasserkasten, der einerseits den Registrierzwang nicht hat oder eben keine LEDs nutzt, dafür dann auch keine Software braucht.


öhm du weißt, dass es bei der Software den offline Modus gibt? DA geht alles ohne registrierung ...


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

norse schrieb:


> öhm du weißt, dass es bei der Software den offline Modus gibt? DA geht alles ohne registrierung ...



Und dann versuch mal die Einstellungen zu ändern.
Du musst dich registrieren lassen, damit er erst mal geht, da kommst du nicht drumrum.
Ist der gleiche Kram wie bei Razer.


----------



## norse (23. April 2017)

Oo also ich kann alles einstellen. Pumpe, Beleuchtung, Lüfter etc, geht wunderbar im offline modus.


----------



## gin0v4 (30. Mai 2017)

Also bei mir funktioniert die CAM Software wunderbar und die Einstellungen für Beleuchtung und Lüfter bleiben auch erhalten, wenn ich die Software deaktiviere, beziehungsweise aus dem Autostart schmeiße.
Lediglich wenn das Netzteil ausgeschaltet, bzw. die Steckdosenleiste ausgeschaltet wird gehen die Einstellungen verloren, aber wenn ich den PC einfach herunterfahre/neu starte bleiben die Einstellungen für Beleuchtung/Lüfter erhalten.
Die Software startet auch ohne Probleme minimiert und verschwendet keine Resourcen im Hintergrund.


Die Kabel kann man ganz gut verstecken, wenn man sich beim Kabelmanagement etwas Mühe gibt: Shared album - Julian Steinert - Google Photos


----------



## Phynyo (15. Juli 2017)

Erstmal tut mir leid das ich das Thema wieder hoch hole.

Habe folgend Frage habe mir den nzxt kraken x52 gekauft und bin gerade beim Einbau bisschen verwirrt habe den radiator und die 2 lüfter schon im Gehäuse
Beide lüfter brauchen 4 pins aber das Power Cable set hat nur 1x 4 pol und 3x3pol  kann ich ein 4 PIN lüfter ohne Probleme an ein  3 pol Anschluss anschließen? Oder sehe ich das richtig das ich dann nur 1 lüfter mit der can software steuern kann?


----------



## Guffelgustav (30. Juli 2017)

Also du musst auf jeden Fall einen der Lüfter an die 4er Buchse stecken. Der zweite Lüfter kann dann beliebig an einen der 3er.
Du siehst es in dem Fall richtig, dass die RPM von nur einem der Lüfter ausgelesen wird und zwar vom ersten. Alle weiteren Lüfter an der Daisychain werden über den ersten gesteuert.


----------



## havock1210 (21. Januar 2019)

hallo eine frage wo bekomme ich die software her ? auf cam bekomme ich nur das monitoring


----------



## havock1210 (21. Januar 2019)

hey wo bekomm ich die software her? bekomme nur die doofe monitoring app


----------



## havock1210 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X42 software*

hallo kann mir wer sagen wo ich die software für die kraken x42 bekomme? bekomme auf der cam seite leider nur die monitoring app . ohne software denk ich funktioniert die beleuchtung auch nicht oder?


----------

